# high flow cone air filter?



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys Ive been having a problem with my car not starting with an air filter in. I have one of those short ram air intakes off ebay. I will admit that the cone filter was pretty cheap. but I replaced it with an APC filter but my car still wont stay started with that filter. With no filter it'll start and run perfect. So is there some kind of high flow filter I can buy because my engine doesnt seem to be getting enough air with the filters on.

Oh and I have ran this air intake for months now with no problems until yesterday.

And I also run 93 octane in this car.


92 Nissan Sentra XE


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

sounds like a short in you mass air flow meter or something. i've never heard of a filter not letting you car start. its a first for me.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I would suspect the MAF, but check manifold vacuum without the filter (don't run it very long without the filter, of course).


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

i r teh noobz said:


> I would suspect the MAF, but check manifold vacuum without the filter (don't run it very long without the filter, of course).



Yeah It cranks and runs perfectly without the filter. But with it on it may crank a little but when I tap the gas it turns off. as soon as I took the filter off it cranked perfectly.


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok heres an update. Ok the APC filter came with this "air filter oil" In a spray bottle. I didnt use this last time but after spraying some on the filter the car starts perfectly. So I guess my last question is what is this stuff (air filter oil) and will I need to buy more of it just in case this happens again?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Its oil to keep the dirt from going in your engine. Every so often you will need to take the filter off for cleaning and reapply the oil.


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok im still having the starting problem but this time I see a pattern. Only on cold starts is when I have this problem. Warm starts are perfect. Plus I noticed the other day that the radiator fan is running when first started. A/C is off and the car is cold in 29 degree weather. I took the MAF connector off and wiped it off with a Q-tip. It started after a few tries but i dont think the MAF is the problem. Maybe a sensor of some sort because the radiator fans are on.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Coolant temp sensor.


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

i r teh noobz said:


> Coolant temp sensor.


would it really be possible for the coolant temp sensor to cause my car to not start when cold. It does make sense I guess :newbie:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i too have an ebay intake..

atleast it's sitting in my shed, as when i installed it, the car would not run at all.. it'd start, and die unless i kept hitting the gas.. it was also running overly rich. the MAF adaptor gave me a lot of grief, as it was the wrong one for the car, way too small, and it had way too much turbulence in the MAF. I'd love to re-install it as it sounded amazing, and after driving it around the block, it definitely made a difference, but it may have been overly rich too..

the world will never know.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

tgrice88 said:


> would it really be possible for the coolant temp sensor to cause my car to not start when cold. It does make sense I guess :newbie:


If your car only acts funny when its cold outside, I would suspect alot of things, but since the radiator fan kicks on right away, I suspect the CTS, since it tells the fans to turn on and the ECM uses it to decide how much fuel to use. If it thinks your car is warmed up when it isn't, you won't get enough fuel to start properly.


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

i r teh noobz said:


> If your car only acts funny when its cold outside, I would suspect alot of things, but since the radiator fan kicks on right away, I suspect the CTS, since it tells the fans to turn on and the ECM uses it to decide how much fuel to use. If it thinks your car is warmed up when it isn't, you won't get enough fuel to start properly.


Yeah I agree, thats what I think also, because this morning it was 50 degrees out compared to the 25 or 30 degrees the other nights, and it started up easier this morning.

I took the car to the shop and he did notice that the radiator fans were on, he mentioned something about maybe a short of some sort in the AC compressor cause it wont turn off. But Im going to leave the car over night at the shop so they can see it in action first hand, LOL. I guess I'll have an update tommorrow on my cold starting problems. Thanks guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2007)

*intake tube has smaller holes than original*

I bought a Bomz air filter that came with the polished intake tube also-off ebay, i was going to install the polished tube, but i noticed the tube would not fit up to the stock hoses, the polished tube had much smaller holes coming from it, and i did not think it would be healthy to rig it on there some way. I just used the bomez filter and the MAF adapter, but no polished tube. I looked around and it looks like all of the polished tubes are the same. did anyone ever encounter this problem? 91 sentra 1.6 16 valve


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I bought a Bomz air filter that came with the polished intake tube also-off ebay, i was going to install the polished tube, but i noticed the tube would not fit up to the stock hoses, the polished tube had much smaller holes coming from it, and i did not think it would be healthy to rig it on there some way. I just used the bomez filter and the MAF adapter, but no polished tube. I looked around and it looks like all of the polished tubes are the same. did anyone ever encounter this problem? 91 sentra 1.6 16 valve


Yes, my kit did the same thing. I just went to the store and bought some bigger hoses and some screw ties to tighten them.


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

i have ebay intake no problems like that. maybe mafs in backwards?


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok guys got the car back from the shop. They changed the fuel filter, cleaned the throttle body, and built a new gasket for my air-intake. I was told that my old gasket was leaking air because I didnt have all the bolts on it and because my filter wasnt on good enough. Which is all true. The car does sound better, because before when I hit the gas and let the RPMs fall it would sound like it wanted to cut off. It doesnt do that anymore, but I guess the reall test will come in the morning when I try to crank it up. I hoping it's fixed.

Bill: $83.42


----------

